# Need A Project? Make One Of These....



## RobinHood (Sep 12, 2020)

In case you run out of ideas / projects and have some scraps lying around....






Maybe that could be challenge: everyone give it a shot and post their results here?

Size, material, finish, etc., is up to you.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 12, 2020)

Cube on a lathe?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2ygW0fSnjg


----------

